# Tymfe



## Flore!

Dzień dobry !

I'm currently translating an ancient text (1732) from French to English (I like deciphering old manuscripts  ). It's about   Białowieża Forest. 

But I have a problem with the French word _Tymfe_. It seems to be the currency Polish people used during the 18th century (no, actually all of the Polish people didn't use it ; it was only used near the border to the "Great Lord's lands" (« sur les frontières des États du Grand Seigneur »)). All I know is that it looks like small silver coins.  

 Do you know the Polish word for this money? Or even the English word?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## .Jordi.

Cześć, Polish word for this money is _tynf_ (or _tymf_, both spellings are correct). I doubt that there is any English word-translation.
Here is the Wikipedia article about it, unfortunately it's in Polish, but at least you can take a look at tynf .


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć Flore. 

I think you could use the Polish name and give an explanation (in a footnote or in parenthesis), just as my dictionary does:tynf m (A tynfa) Hist. small Polish coin, of silver and copper, used in the 17th and 18th cent.
(PWN)​EDIT: have a look at some results in Google for tymf coin.


----------



## Flore!

Wow thanks so much!! I thought that nobody would know what I meant! Thank you very much! :-D


----------



## majlo

Am I mistaken or there's a phrase like _dobry zart, tymfa wart_?


----------



## irae

You are correct, we say "dobry żart tymfa wart", and this is the only case when I use this word


----------



## Thomas1

I guess Tymf must have distinguished himself with some qualities to have the coin named after him.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Am I mistaken or there's a phrase like _dobry zart, tymfa wart_?


 
There is one, however, most often it's "tynf". Not saying that "tymf" isn't correct or anything.


----------

